# Ford Mustang Convertible



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

This Ford was polished over a two day in October the owner had a full restoration job done to the paint two years ago it was a bare metal respray job, considering it was totally resprayed the condition of the paint was average it had a lot of paint defects which should have been addressed early on so my efforts to get it 100% were slim to say the least :irked: :doh:

But after all my efforts this is the best i got it to 95% better !

Products used :
Mothers Professional Polishes
Lake Country Foam Wool Pads
DRC1000 7" Prototype Foam Polishing Pads ( Orange , Green, Black)DRC( Diagonally Recessed Center )this is a new breed of polishing pads i have been testing the whole idea is that by removing the center you won't get polish built up in the middle of the pad and therefore the product gets distributed around the edges were it breaks down for better polishing with less effort and better results !
CG Hexlogic 3" Polishing Pads
Brightwork Chrome Parts were polished using Autosol Metal Polish
Rear Plastic Window was polished using Sonax Glass Polish and various polishes like Mothers Professional
LSP ( last step product ) Black Fire Ivory Carnauba Concourse Wax for the paint finish .

So on with the correction !

50/50 shot of the passengers door notice how my 7200 Lumens 4 LED Bridgelux Flood Light shows up the paint defects on the left of the door and on all the photos to follow !

Before










And after










From this










To this, not perfect ( far from it but the oxidation was far to gone on the lower parts 










This is how much oxidation was on the rear plastic window which accumulated with years of neglect :wall:



















50/50 of the boot area ( Rack removed to polish better )










Some more gratuity deep scratches caused by years of neglect !










To this










Close up










And finally these are the results of 20 hours correction over two days !


























































































































































Thanks for reading .

Regards Mario


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

top work and car


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just WOW, don't see many of these around, nice work.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A Stunning Beast & Spotless finish...Great Photo's :buffer::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet ride , what a super car to detail :thumb:

Extreme work Mario


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice work Mario :thumb:

I'm going to get some of those pads on your recommendation.

Roy.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

big ben said:


> top work and car


Thanks Big Ben,

This Mustang was a big challenge in terms of paint correction :buffer:
But I got there towards the end !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Just WOW, don't see many of these around, nice work.


Thanks Eddy :thumb:

Plenty of them in Australia :wave:

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

squeakyclean32 said:


> A Stunning Beast & Spotless finish...Great Photo's :buffer::thumb::thumb:


Thanks squeakyclean32,

She is a stunning Beast and yes the paint came up looking good :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Sweet ride , what a super car to detail :thumb:
> 
> Extreme work Mario


Thanks Rui,:thumb:

She looks better in the flesh , and the customer was happy with the results !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Rui,:thumb:
> 
> She looks better in the flesh , and the customer was happy with the results !
> 
> ...


I hope one day detail one of this , i really like this car :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Top job Mario,

That car now is "RED MIRROR" :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Top job Mario,
> 
> That car now is "RED MIRROR" :argie:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge,

Yes, it's looks even wetter and deeper in colour in the flesh more than pics !

Regards

Mario


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice work:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work again Mario


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

"SkY" said:


> nice car,nice work:thumb:


Thanks "SkY",

Yes she is a nice car , a challenge to work on but very rewarding :thumb:

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> great work again Mario


Thanks Mat,

I try to keep very high standards !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys :thumb:

Regards 

Mario


----------

